# Any 3G Wireless/Wired Router With SIM Card Slot?



## reniarahim1 (May 23, 2012)

Guys,

Is there any router that can accept SIM cards. I am not looking for the one with USB port where the USB dongle can be connected.

TIA....


----------



## tech_boy (May 26, 2012)

Check this one out dude:
D-Link Slim and Portable (Le Petit) 3G Router


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 26, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> Check this one out dude:
> D-Link Slim and Portable (Le Petit) 3G Router



yeah , this is really good product but its very expensive.
selling at Rs.5,990/- @ eBay.

can any one point out an similar product at low price range .......??


----------



## tech_boy (May 26, 2012)

Yeah, this is expensive bt it can accept any 3g sim card. Cheap products are available bt they accept sim cards of only specific providers like idea,relianance


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (May 27, 2012)

tech_boy said:


> Yeah, this is expensive bt it can accept any 3g sim card. Cheap products are available bt they accept sim cards of only specific providers like idea,relianance



can u point those


----------

